# 64450 denies



## Jcelin (Oct 30, 2013)

PROCEDURE: Integrated nerve block

 Posterior tibial nerve was blocked
 Saphenous nerve was blocked
 Sural nerve was blocked

Same procedure was performed on both left and right ankle.

I reported as 64450 59 LT 51 with quantity of 3 same on RT, but the payer denies and says its experimental. Any ideas please....


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 30, 2013)

First what was the dx code(s) second you should not bill these codes with units greater than 1 they each need a seaparte line item using the 59 modifier.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Oct 30, 2013)

If this is going to Medicare - they will only pay for 2

either - 64450/50  or 64450/rt & 64450/lt


----------



## Jcelin (Oct 30, 2013)

the Dx are 729.5 and 719.47 lower extremity and foot pain.


----------



## Jcelin (Oct 30, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> First what was the dx code(s) second you should not bill these codes with units greater than 1 they each need a seaparte line item using the 59 modifier.



thank you for your response... so i have to report 64450 50, 59 with 1 unit three times?


----------



## Jcelin (Oct 30, 2013)

what would i report so the medicare will pay the 3 procedures?


----------

